# Audigy4 (Non-Pro) remote and LIRC !

## Jazz

I bought a creative labs Audigy 4 (not platinum) and included with it was a remote and a usb remote receiver.  I seem to be having problems getting lirc to work with this device as it doesn't seem to recognize it.  The device itself creates a device file /dev/usb/hiddev0 and if I type 'cat /dev/usb/hiddev0' and aim the remote at it and press buttons I get a response. Information on the other creative remote receivers indicates that they're connected directly to the soundcard, but that is not true in my case.  Here is the information I have about the receiver and remote.

Printed on the bottom of the receiver:

OVU104008/00

3139 228 65171

MADE IN CHINA

CREATIVE MODEL NO.:SB0540

lsusb output:

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:3100 Creative Technology, Ltd

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices output:

T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=041e ProdID=3100 Rev= 1.01

S:  Manufacturer=Philips Electronics - RCS Singapore

S:  Product=Creative USB IR Receiver

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

The remote is listed as an RM-1500 and has no other information on it.

/dev/hiddev support is on.

Pleaes help me setup this remote with Lirc !

Thanx,

Jazz

----------

## morgajel

I'd like to bump this- I'm in a similar situation, and would like to get this puppy working- any suggestions?

Here's what we got so far-

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.0-r5  USE="X debug doc transmitter udev" LIRC_DEVICES="livedrive_midi"

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.12 

```

in /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

options snd_emu10k1 enable_ir=1

```

in /etc/conf.d/lircd:

```

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/usb/hiddev0 -H livedrive_midi"

```

in /etc/lircd.conf:

```

begin remote

    name        rm1500

    flags       SPACE_ENC|CONST_LENGTH

    bits        32

    eps         30

    aeps        100

    header      9000 4500

    one         563  1687

    zero        563  562

    gap         108000

    toggle_bit  0

    repeat      9000 2250

    frequency   38000

    duty_cycle  33

    begin codes

        1       0x83228B74

        2       0x83228F70

        3       0x8322906F

        4       0x83228A75

        5       0x8322847B

        6       0x83227887

        7       0x83228976

        8       0x8322837C

        9       0x83227788

        0       0x8322807F

        stop    0x8322857A

        play    0x83227986

        pause   0x83227986

        slow    0x83227D82

        step    0x83227E81

        prev    0x83227F80

        next    0x83227A85

        mute    0x83226E91

        vol-    0x8322639C

        vol+    0x8322629D

        eax     0x83228C73

        options 0x8322827D

        display 0x83227689

        return  0x83228E71

        start   0x83228877

        close   0x83227C83

        up      0x83227B84

        down    0x83228D72

        left    0x83228778

        right   0x8322758A

        ok      0x8322817E

        power   0x8322619e

        cmss    0x8322718e

        record  0x8322738c

    end codes

end remote

begin remote

    name        audigy_io_hub

    flags       SPACE_ENC|CONST_LENGTH

    bits        32

    eps         30

    aeps        100

    header      9000 4500

    one         563  1687

    zero        563  562

    gap         108000

    toggle_bit  0

    repeat      9000 2250

    frequency   38000

    duty_cycle  33

    begin codes

        mute    0x80000040

        vol+    0x80008080

        vol-    0x80008082

        cmss    0x80000080

    end codes

end remote

```

now, when I turn on /etc/init.d/lircd, I can cat /dev/usb/hiddev0 ang get output when I press buttons:

```

draccus ~ # cat /dev/usb/hiddev0

Ã¿Ã¿}Ã¿xÃ¿ 

```

yet when I run irw, I get no output from button pressing. why is this? When I try irrecord, nothing happens when I hold down an arbitrary button.

oh, and finally, sometimes when I go to try and shut of lircd, it refuses to shut off and I have to kill -9 it.

----------

## Blue Lightning

I don't think this receiver is supposed to work with the livedrive_midi driver, that's for the Audigy 4 Pro (which has a LiveDrive type receiver rather than a USB one like we have). So far I haven't been able to figure out if this receiver is supported at all.

----------

## MatchASM

Judging by this page, I guess it should work after entering the following command:

```
echo -e '\360\000\040\041\141\000\000\000\177\000\367' > /dev/snd/midiC0D1
```

I simply use /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0:

```
echo -e '\360\000\040\041\141\000\000\000\177\000\367' > /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0
```

However, irw still does nothing. Anyone gotten any further?

----------

